# Spanish Hopitals



## QFour (Oct 21, 2018)

Week or so back I had my sandles on and it was a bit warm so took socks off. Well they was a big mistake. Didn’t realise that I was burning the top of my foot as we were cycling along in a nice cool breeze. Couple of days later a blister started forming on one foot. It got bigger and bigger but SWMBO being a nurse we kept an eye on it and kept it clean. All the thing you should do.

Last night before we went to bed I noticed that it was starting to hurt. Had a look at it and dark red rim forming round the blister.

Red Pennant are good and we had two options. Emergency Doctor or Hospital. Luckily we are about 5 miles from the nearest so off we went in a taxi. By now it was about 11pm Saturday night.

Arrived at hospital and having been to a Spanish Clinic before I had my SIP card with me. Everything done in Spanish with the help of google translate and we were given a ticket with a number on and asked to wait. We had no sooner sat down than up popped my number on the screen.  Triage nurse had a look and decided I needed a Doctor.

Went back and sat down again for about 10 minutes and called to treatment room.

Young Doctor took a few details in Spanish and a bit of English and told us to wait.

Five minutes later a nurse turns up with an arm full of bandages and dressings. Huge tube of some sort of cream applied to non stick dressing along with a lot of padding. All wrapped up with crepe bandage but it’s sticky so it just stays in place.

Taxi back ..

Not bad for A&E on a Saturday Night we were back in the MH just after 1am. So it took 2 hours from getting in the taxi, driving 5 miles, getting treated, ordering a taxi and getting back. They even phoned for a taxi for us.

So a big thank you to the Spanish Health Service and all Free except the taxis. Bit expensive at €25 one way and €20 back

..


----------



## kenspain (Oct 21, 2018)

QFour said:


> Week or so back I had my sandles on and it was a bit warm so took socks off. Well they was a big mistake. Didn’t realise that I was burning the top of my foot as we were cycling along in a nice cool breeze. Couple of days later a blister started forming on one foot. It got bigger and bigger but SWMBO being a nurse we kept an eye on it and kept it clean. All the thing you should do.
> 
> Last night before we went to bed I noticed that it was starting to hurt. Had a look at it and dark red rim forming round the blister.
> 
> ...


I must say i find them much better here than i did in england on one of my visits back a few years ago 3 days before i was due to return back home to spain my son took me to an A+E with bad stomach the doctor told me is was something i had eaten and would just pass out of me and gave me a drink to take when i got back to my son,s house had this stuff and the sent one and half hours on the loo still no better next day when i got home my wife took me straight to our A+E one hour later i was having a operation my appendixs out .


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 21, 2018)

A&E in n/ireland at weekend you could be sitting 3/5 hrs to be seen because the place is full of drunks that have had there heads stoved in or bottled in pubs or street fighting & thats along with the drugies that have either over dosed or just clean out of there tree,pretty common id say all over these days & thats what we pay for in UK never mind the sick people who do require looking at.:mad2:
Those that misuse or are pertual users because of fighting or drug use should be forced to pay or have there dole cut.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 23, 2018)

We were seen almost immediately in both Slovenia and Italy A&E. In Italy, the wait was to find an English speaking receptionist!


----------



## colinm (Oct 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> A&E in n/ireland at weekend you could be sitting 3/5 hrs to be seen because the place is full of drunks that have had there heads stoved in or bottled in pubs or street fighting & thats along with the drugies that have either over dosed or just clean out of there tree,pretty common id say all over these days & thats what we pay for in UK never mind the sick people who do require looking at.:mad2:
> Those that misuse or are pertual users because of fighting or drug use should be forced to pay or have there dole cut.




I've had the misfortune to have to visit A&E several times on Friday and Saturday nights with both my mother and also gf. There is usually a police presence trying to keep the warring parties apart, a few years back it was really bad as everyone would be lumped in together, but our local hospital seems to have to some  degree sorted it, as from reception you are sent to triage and from there seen fairly quickly and sent to different waiting rooms, the biggest of which appears to be set aside for the drunks.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 23, 2018)

Let that be a warning to all lily-white legged tourists..( And thanks for it ). Hope your dancing takle is back to peak condition, before long.
.

. As the Late ,Great Ray Moore used to say, on Radio 2.... " Socklessness is foolishness ".


----------



## maingate (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe we are lucky in the North East but I find nothing wrong with the NHS.

Today.

Attended A&E at 12 noon
Booked in. 12.02
Waited 10 minutes 12.12.
Saw Triage Nurse and sent for X ray 12.25
Waited for X ray 12.26
Had 2 X rays 12.40.
Wait for results and treatment 12.45
Bandaged, injected (Tetanus) and given antibiotics. Appointment made for 10.45 tomorrow at Plastic surgery unit in Newcastle for further treatment. Back home by 13.45.

All done in a new, clean, modern A&E walk-in Centre.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 23, 2018)

Don't get me started on Spanish Hospitals. They nearly cost me a leg.


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 23, 2018)

We've used Spanish hospitals a few times and the experience has always been positive. Compared to Edinburgh Royal Infirmary, well there is no comparison. I've had young Bob in a few times with motocross injuries and have suffered the comments about self inflicted, should you really be doing dangerous sports, blah blah. What about, as referred to above, the professional sick twats, jakeys, junkies, pish heads, violent clowns, those in handcuffs who get taken first as they can sue Police re duy of care. You just have to go to any A and E in the UK on a weekend night and realise, sadly, what a disgrace to the Human Race we Brits are. It would be great if a large portion of our society could live within acceptable civilised parameters.


----------

